# Here is some bait for you! See what a ROV brought up.



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

This guy came up on the ROV from the sea floor (approx. 8500 feet) while setting the X-tree from the West Sirius rig...

This is from 8500 feet below the surface and is over 2 1/2 feet long.......


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Man that sure is creepy looking. Did yall eat it? Has it been identified?


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

That might be the scariest f'ing thing I have ever seen...


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

crazy!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

MMMMMMMMM........roach on the half shell.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like a sea lice on steroids! Crazy


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Put that under a popping cork


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Put that under a popping cork


more like a bouy !

:rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0geu_Nli6tLV_cArkVXNyoA?ei=UTF-8&p=Bathynomus%20Giganteus&fr2=tab-web&fr=yfp-t-701


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Put that under a popping cork


You better use a marker bouy instead of a cork!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

how would you like to be doin a little free swim on a hot august day and have that thing latch on right between your shoulderblades, where you can't reach it....?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm never goin offshore again.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Is it dead?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> how would you like to be doin a little free swim on a hot august day and have that thing latch on right between your shoulderblades, where you can't reach it....?


Dude.......I'm never going in the water again


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Got the creeps just looking at this pic.


davy jones needs to clean his locker out, got the biggest **** roaches I have ever seen.


----------



## Doby (Mar 11, 2010)

What is it ? An ocean roach lol.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like good eatin' to me - kinda like chicken. 

Be cool to sneak a live one into the old lady's purse, huh?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bwahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> bwahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


watched that movie for the 100th time a few days ago, and was EXACTLY what I thought about when I saw this thread.

creeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Doby said:


> What is it ? An ocean roach lol.


that's what i call'em, a gulf cockroach, but it's a giant isopod (*bathynomus giganteus)*


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Paging 24 Buds, paging 24 Buds! Guess he's off today.

Altogether folks, 1, 2, 3!

DID YA EAT IT???

Sent a link to an underwater welder freind got flg response

"Wanna buy a nice helmet and some underwater welding stuff? CHEAP!"


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Interesting little fella...

*Giant isopod*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

A *giant isopod* may be one of approximately nine species of large isopods (crustaceans related to the shrimp and crabs) in the genus _*Bathynomus*_. They are thought to be abundant in cold, deep waters of the Atlantic. _Bathynomus giganteus_, the species upon which the generitype is based, is the largest known isopod and is the one most often referred to by the common name "giant isopod".
French zoologist Alphonse Milne-Edwards was the first[1] to describe the genus in 1879[2] after fishing a juvenile male _B. giganteus_ from the Gulf of Mexico; this was an exciting discovery for both scientists and the public, as at the time the idea of a lifeless or "azoic" deep ocean had only recently been refuted by the work of Sir Charles Wyville Thomson and others. Females were not recovered until 1891.
Giant isopods are of little interest to most commercial fisheries owing to the typical scarcity of catches and because ensnared isopods are usually scavenged beyond marketability before they are recovered. However, in northern Taiwan and other areas, they are not uncommon at seaside restaurants, served boiled and bisected with a clean lateral slice. The white meat, similar to crab or lobster in texture, is then easily removed. The species are noted for resemblance to the common woodlouse or pill bug, with which they are related. The few specimens caught in the Americas with baited traps are sometimes seen in public aquaria.

Physical description
Maturing to a length between 19 and 37 centimetres (7.5 and 15 in)[1], and maximally reaching a weight of approximately 1.7 kilograms (3.7 lb) in _B. giganteus_,[_citation needed_] giant isopods are a good example of deep-sea gigantism (cf. giant squid); most other isopods range in size from 1 to 5 centimetres (0.39 to 2.0 in). Their morphology is nonetheless familiar to most people as giant isopods closely resemble their terrestrial cousin, the woodlouse: their bodies are dorso-ventrally compressed, protected by a rigid, calcareous exoskeleton composed of imbricate segments. Like the woodlouse, they also possess the ability to curl up into a "ball", where only the tough shell is exposed. This provides protection. The first of the imbricate segments is fused to the head; the most posterior segments are often fused as well, forming a "caudal shield" over the shortened abdomen (_pleon_) [1]. The large eyes are compound with nearly 4,000 facets, sessile and spaced far apart on the head [3]. There are two pairs of antennae.
The uniramous thoracic legs or _pereiopods_ are arranged in seven pairs, the first of which are modified into _maxillipeds_ to manipulate and bring food to the four sets of jaws. The abdomen has five segments called _pleonites_ each with a pair of biramous _pleopods_; these are modified into natatory legs and _rami_, flat respiratory structures acting as gills. The isopods are a pale lilac in colour.
*[edit] Ecology*

 
A frontal view of _Bathynomus giganteus_, showing its large, highly reflective compound eyes.

Giant isopods are important scavengers in the deep-sea benthic environment; they are found from the gloomy sublittoral zone at a depth of 170 metres (560 ft) to the pitch darkness of the bathypelagic zone at 2,140 metres (7,020 ft), where pressures are high and temperatures are very low - down to about 4 °C (39 °F).[4] Over 80 percent are found at a depth between 365 and 730 metres (1,198 and 2,395 ft).[5] They are thought to prefer a muddy or clay substrate and lead solitary lives.
Although generalist scavengers, these isopods are mostly carnivorous and feed on dead whales, fish, and squid; they may also be active predators of slow-moving prey such as sea cucumbers, sponges, radiolarians, nematodes, and other zoobenthos, and perhaps even live fish. They are known to attack trawl catches. As food is scarce in the deep ocean biome, giant isopods must make do with what fortune brings; they are adapted to long periods of famine and have been known to survive over eight weeks without food in the aquariums of irresponsible owners. When a significant source of food is encountered, giant isopods gorge themselves to the point of compromising their locomotive ability. One study examining the contents of 1651 _giganteus'_ intestines found that fish were most common there, followed by cephalopods and decapods, particularly carideans and galatheids.[_citation needed_]
In 1990, the Scavengers of East Australian Seas expedition (SEAS) started to document the scavenging crustaceans along the east coast of Australia by setting traps. The deeper the water, the fewer number of species they found and the larger the species tended to be. The giant isopods found in very deep waters off Australia were compared to those found off Mexico and India. From the fossil record it is known that _Bathynomus_ existed more than 160 million years ago, before the break-up of the supercontinent Pangaea, so it did not evolve independently in all three locations, but since then it would be expected that _Bathynomus_ would show divergent evolution in the various locations. However, the SEAS study found that the giant isopods in all three locations were almost identical. Andrew Parker in his book _In the Blink of an Eye_ (from where this description of the SEAS expedition is taken) links this lack of evolution to the extremely low light levels of their habitat .[6]
*[edit] Reproduction*

Study of the seasonal abundance of _B. giganteus_ juveniles and adults suggests a peak in reproductive capacity in the spring and winter months. This is apparently due to a shortage of food during the summer. Mature females develop a brood pouch or _marsupium_ when sexually active, the pouch being formed by overlapping _oostegites_ or brood plates grown from the medial border of the pereopods. The fertilized eggs - thought to be the largest of all marine invertebrates - are retained safely within the marsupium for an unknown period. A brooding female is at risk of losing her eggs if she overindulges in food to the point of bloating.
The young isopods emerge from the marsupium as miniatures of the adults, known as _mancae_. This is not a larval stage: the mancae are fully developed, lacking only the last pair of pereopods.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_isopod


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

If that thing is 2.5 ft long. it is probably a new world record. Call TPWD or someone.:cheers:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow. Oceanic roly-poly bugs!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> Paging 24 Buds, paging 24 Buds! Guess he's off today.
> 
> Altogether folks, 1, 2, 3!
> 
> ...


 WTH? I want to try it for sure. Bring it to me! DEAD please....


----------



## smokingquack (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate things with more than 4 legs and that one takes the cake. Even scarier than a centipede!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> how would you like to be doin a little free swim on a hot august day and have that thing latch on right between your shoulderblades, where you can't reach it....?


LOL....that thought just gave me the hibbie gibbies....I'd be screaming like a 6th grade girl !!

"Gaff it !! Harpoon it!! Dude....get it off !!! Get it off !!!

--and with all the commotion a 10' bull shark comes in for inspection.

:rotfl:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

So that thing landed in the Gulf when Sigourney Weaver blew out of her space craft in the movie "Alien"


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> So that thing landed in the Gulf when Sigourney Weaver blew out of her space craft in the movie "Alien"


Close but a good guess ... it was an invasion of alien space crabs that blowed out with 'er. Only the blue shampoo will kill them.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Swells said:


> Looks like good eatin' to me - kinda like chicken.
> 
> Be cool to sneak a live one into the old lady's purse, huh?


Swells, you gotta be a *******! Only a ******* would even think of eatin' such a nasty critter!


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a gal I dated in high school.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> Looks like a gal I dated in high school.


If that's the case , you need to up your standards!jklol


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Crossroads said:


> Looks like a gal I dated in high school.


Looks like something I got from a gal I dated in high school!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> Looks like a gal I dated in high school.


looks like sumpin i _found_ on a coupla gals i went out with..... 

mean little bastids........ sprinkle'em with rid-x and they just get mad!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Man that sure is creepy looking. Did yall eat it? Has it been identified?


Now that's a Alien...,..lmao:ac550::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Privateer said:


> Looks like something I got from a gal I dated in high school!


this gal?...........


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Guess what??? That is what is going to replace Obama.
That creature will do a better job and fix the change.

Lmao :rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Swells said:


> Looks like good eatin' to me -


all i wanna know is...........................

when yer done boiling'em....... do ya suck the heads?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> all i wanna know is...........................
> 
> when yer done boiling'em....... do ya suck the heads?


that's ghey!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Swells said:


> that's ghey!


hey!....... i'm trying to eat lunch!

don't be posting anything nasty!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

A little garlic,butter and COLD BEER he'll do just fine!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thats one scary Sea Creature! Totally prehistoric


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll eat it...ask my friends! I'll try anything once...if it tastes good, twice!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

El Carnicero said:


> A little garlic,butter and COLD BEER he'll do just fine!


I'll try anything as long as it don't look like a snake or my willy! Them barking sea eels caught off Loosey-Anna are gross.

That reminds me, it's almost sea urchin spawning time, yeehaw, go get me some o' dat Korean caviar, not bad stuff. We got a bunch of green urchins by the SPI jetty. Looks like green snot.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm betting there's some Arkansas hillbillies that would kill for the chance to go noodling for those things.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

BIG BLACK DRUM BAIT


----------



## Flatlined (Mar 22, 2006)

*****

I'm telling you some ******* floorhand has asked a galleyhand for a pot one stick of butter/ 1 onion and some "Slap your Momma" hot sauce already! That mud bug is toast! JT


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting that picture Bill Fisher...I just threw up in mouth a little


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm just curious if they had a boil or made it into gumbo?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would like mine broiled with some fresh lemon. No tartar sauce for me and Thank You.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

We were fishing Ocean Star years ago before Nancen and Boombang were built. They were doing the initial wells back around 2000 I believe. They had a big crab trab basically that they made that they would drop to the bottom. We were talking to some workers on the rig when they brought it up. We asked what they caught and they said that they were catching giant isopods. They boilded them I believe is what they said. They said they were pretty good.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Man thats a nasty creature, my first thought was roach. You all have turned this into a comedy, and a very good one at that, but did someone have to post the pic of that lady with the fly's? Thats just NASTY........lol


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Use a great big hook and a bunch of line cause if you get a bite ....it's gonna be a long while.....


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

SWANY said:


> Man thats a nasty creature, my first thought was roach. You all have turned this into a comedy, and a very good one at that, but did someone have to post the pic of that lady with the fly's? *Thats just NASTY........*lol


X's 10!

*Privateer*


----------



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, back in my ROV crab trapping days we used to catch them easily.

These pictures I dug out of my archives back in 2001 @ 5,600 ft depth.

The crabs ate great!


----------



## Orlando's (Jul 16, 2009)

*Saltwater Soul* - My wife teaches at LaPorte High School and they where asking if it could be donated to the school. If it has not become grub by now. Great pics!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

There is all different types of crazy looking creatures down at those depths. 
This is a good thread. :cheers:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

they make great pets.......


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

here's another ..........slipper lobster , they will cut the heck out of you barehanded


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Get the gaff!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heres another creature that lives in the dark depths of 5000 to 8000 ft. This is technically related to the cock roach crab. :wink:


----------



## el_pescadore (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, looks like a giant fairy shrimp / sea lice. Hope you ate it! I would have


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Say What?*

Got to be careful what you say -- you look like you are referring to the post just above yours. 



el_pescadore said:


> Yeah, looks like a giant fairy shrimp / sea lice. Hope you ate it! I would have


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Heres another creature that lives in the dark depths of 5000 to 8000 ft. This is technically related to the cock roach crab. :wink:


"Larval Stage"


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Privateer said:


> "Larval Stage"


That pic would be halarious if you can put a Miller Light in its hands:rotfl:


----------



## Saulnier (Dec 10, 2004)

That isopod looks kinda like an armadillo. Saltwater armadillo.
Just sayin


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> That pic would be halarious if you can put a Miller Light in its hands:rotfl:


Thought 'bout it, but got this warning when I tried to cut a pic of a miller bottle: *Image may be subject to copyright*.

Don't want non of that!

*Privateer*


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, turn on the kitchen light and get the Raid out!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Creatures of the deep blue*

Who is scared of a little bug. Take a look at this deep denizen......

Mike


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Proof of deep water*

Plus, you can confirm this monster was not taken in state waters.......its stomach is sticking out of its mouth......it died because it was not deflated properly or given mouth to mouth......


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

Wasn't that the star of the movie District 9?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

mredman said:


> Plus, you can confirm this monster was not taken in state waters.......its stomach is sticking out of its mouth......it died because it was not deflated properly or given mouth to mouth......


Have to watch that down by Port Mansfield and down to the Rio. They call it "Sea Roach Marina" for a reason, ya know! :biggrin:


----------



## JustaMullet (Oct 31, 2008)

*Gezzzzzzasssss*



Saltwater Soul said:


> This guy came up on the ROV from the sea floor (approx. 8500 feet) while setting the X-tree from the West Sirius rig...
> 
> This is from 8500 feet below the surface and is over 2 1/2 feet long.......


Where are the *"Men in Black"* when you need them???????????????


----------



## Sharkbitten (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW! Looks like an alien....


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Looks like your famous now!

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/03/30/terrifying-sea-critter-from-oceans-depths/?test=faces


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Census taker. lmfkgao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

